# Arbites Riot Shield



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Now, after reading the Inquisitorial Stormtroper entry in Codex WH, I was inspired to convert some 'Arbites' type troops for my Guard army. What I wanted them to have was a big ol riot shield (see picture).










Problem is, the Roman Legionaries I have are a tad too small to use their shields. Any ideas where I can get some?

Cheers


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440037a&prodId=prod780921
Those ought to do.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I used an old style rhino door for an ork riot shield one time but that is a difficult component to comeby nowadays.

Another option would be to make up a shield using plastic sheet and cast them up, they are quite flat making a casting quite straightforward.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> I used an old style rhino door for an ork riot shield one time but that is a difficult component to comeby nowadays.
> 
> Another option would be to make up a shield using plastic sheet and cast them up, they are quite flat making a casting quite straightforward.


Indeed, The front panel from the old rhino kit would be near perfect matches for those shields, and then you could cast them up.

Or you could use these guys from offensive miniatures with alittle customisation:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Platicard sheet, either plain or embossed diamond plate if you wanted to spend the money, rivet platicard sheet sheet for the edges and fw etched brass aquilla eagle for the front.
failing that brettonian men at arms shields as previously stated.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Is it possible to buy JUST the shields, I dont want to be payinf around $50 for a box of shields.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

*cough*
Actual Arbites Miniatures
*cough*


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> *cough*
> Actual Arbites Miniatures
> *cough*


*HACK, WHEEZ, COUGH... PUKE*
*$40.00 US (£20.00) for only 8 models.*
*HACK, WHEEZ, COUGH... PUKE*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Amoeba Bait said:


> Is it possible to buy JUST the shields, I dont want to be payinf around $50 for a box of shields.


http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/bretonnia-men-at-arms-shield-p-3420.html

you mean like this?


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Why yes Bitz and Kits. Thanks.

SO at 50c a pop, these will do quite nicely.

I think I will be doing a fair bit of shopping now.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/bretonnia-men-at-arms-shield-p-3420.html
> 
> you mean like this?


*Sold out.*


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Noooooooo! Just saw.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

You could take a look at these Riot shields, they're supposedly 28mm.









OR

Interdiction Marines., which end up looking like this:








.

I don't know either of these companies really, but they came up last time someone was talking about doing Arbites. Bretonnian shields will work, but be warned that they are not all the same - they look similar, but the sprue contains 4 different shields.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I'll se how I can go on e-bay first of all.

Thanks anyway maddermax


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yup sorry sold out not long after posting the link, i guess some lurker on the site beat you to them. 
Could still convert your own from platicard i guess. we will get more in assuming we shift some other parts from the men at arms kit.


----------

